# Engine room



## joemack (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello all, I'm doing a bit of research on my Dad's time at sea. He worked in the engine room as a fireman then a donkeyman greaser, can a few of the old hands explain to he actually did. he was at sea from 1939 till 1955. I'm lucky enough to have his old discharge book and few of his signing off papers. His first ship was the San Gaspar sailing out of Birkenhead. The last was on the Manister looked like a coaster out Garston Liverpool.

Thanks 
Joe


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

dear Joemack, I can only relate to my time on BP Tankers red ensign fleet, not the coastal shell bp mex fleet,
1,,,an ER Donkey man waa a rating, kept a 4 on 8 off watch for the total time on articles! His duty on both steam and motor ships was to attend to the biolers, burner cleaning, and firing of the boilers keeping the pressure up to a maximum as the other main and auxilary steam services were used.
On steam ships this was important during manouvering as the biolers were hand fired in the 60.s not automatically during manouvering periods;
2... A engine room fireman greaser, a rating was again on watch 4 on 8 off while on articles. The duties as a fireman were as above, but the difference was while on voyage full away, and the boilers set up for constant pressure, the fireman, would attend to oiling and greasinf the main shafft bearings, the sterring gear.
3...A Donkeyman was a Petty OFficer rating and in charge of the on watch firemen and greasers, and the day shift firemen used to keep the engine room spaces clean, and suueeggied, cleaned the er space bulkheads and painting routines.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

SAN GASPAR. Eagle Oil Co. (Shell) 
A couple of photos of the ship for you.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

joemack said:


> Hello all, I'm doing a bit of research on my Dad's time at sea. He worked in the engine room as a fireman then a donkeyman greaser, can a few of the old hands explain to he actually did. he was at sea from 1939 till 1955. I'm lucky enough to have his old discharge book and few of his signing off papers. His first ship was the San Gaspar sailing out of Birkenhead. The last was on the Manister looked like a coaster out Garston Liverpool.
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


Hi Joe
your request is for information on what your Dad did.
As a fireman, he had a miserable job. I did very little of it and can attest it was hard work. In the era, you mention his duties were to keep a coal-fired Scotch boiler at steam pressure by shoveling into thee furnaces ( usually three). He had to rake and slice to break clinker etc. and shovel the ashes into a hopper to dump overboard..
As a donkeyman, his job was to keep oiling the engines and auxiliary machinery and in port keep watch on the boiler water. as well as supervising the firemen.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Joe,
If you wish to get a flavour of the life of a Fireman/Trimmer on a British merchant ship during the second world war. Get hold of the book "No Longer Required " by Bill Linskey.
In my opinion the best book ever written by an ordinary Merchant seaman. It will make you laugh and cry at the same time!
To quote a paragraph.
"I came off by first watch reasonably satisfied with my performence except that I had blisters on my hands. I asked an old Fireman what was the best thing to put on them.
"Piss on them son, Piss on them"
I did but it did'nt help a lot. and over the next few days I was in agony. The blisters broke bled, then formed again. Repeating the process for at least a week until one day I realized they had hardened and they'd gone"

You should be able to get a copy from No Longer Required: My War in the Merchant Navy: Amazon.co.uk: Linskey, William, Zec, Philip: 9780953728503: Books

Do you have your dads "Seamans Pouch"? This do***ent may contain, amongst other things, a photograph of him. If you do not have it, Could you give us your dads full name, date and place of birth. Use the personal messaging service if you wish.

regards
Roger


----------



## joemack (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello all. thank you for all the great responses to my request. Especially the photos, Thank you Stephen. Hi Roger I do remember when I first left school I was working with sheet metal at an engineering works in Gaston, Liverpool, hands used to get tiny cuts all over, and that was me Dads answer, "piss on them lad" I am lucky enough to have my Dads discharge book. Photo attached. Thanks again for all your help, much appreciated, Joe


----------

